# Baby Girl From Penang



## Sak (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,

caught this cute little gal when I visited Penang Hill.
she was very happy when she saw us.....what do you think of her expression?
hm..does not seems to be too happy? :lmao:


----------



## maytay20 (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't call it happy but curious! She wants to know what is in your hand! I think it is a good capture.  Do you know that parents??  I am sure they would like a copy?


----------

